# Best Aftermarket Cable for the Sennheiser HD 650



## Greed

Hi All,
  
 So I recently bought a pair of *Sennheiser HD 650s* and I was wondering what you guys believe is the best aftermarket cable for them? I want something durable, that doesn't easily become tangled, and that doesn't look like crap. Obviously the most important reason why I made this thread is to know what cable will give my HD 650s new life. Whether it be punchier bass or a larger sound stage, I'd like to know your recommendations. Cost is not really an issue, but I don't want to be paying an arm and a leg for them, as I got my HD 650s for 325USD which is a STEAL imo. I'm still quite new to the audiophile world, but can appreciate the subtle differences when modding audio gear. If I am completely off base for believing that a cable replacement will give me better sound than please educate me! Thanks and Happy Holidays!


----------



## NA Blur

When I did my cable testing I found neither the Cardas upgrade nor stock cable sounded any different.  I tested both the HD-600 and HD-650 and found this to be true.  I say save the money for a different headphone.  Perhaps something like the beyer DT990 ( 25 Ohm ).


----------



## Coltrane

A new cable is simply not worth the money. It will have either no impact on the sound, or virtually no impact on the sound. Neither of which are worth the money.
   
  Spend the money on music, another headphone, concerts. Or, if you absolutely want to improve the sound quality of the music you are listening to with the 650s a good bottle of wine should do the trick.


----------



## swmtnbiker

coltrane said:


> A new cable is simply not worth the money. It will have either no impact on the sound, or virtually no impact on the sound. Neither of which are worth the money.
> 
> Spend the money on music, another headphone, concerts. Or, if you absolutely want to improve the sound quality of the music you are listening to with the 650s a good bottle of wine should do the trick.




+1

Depending on your current amp that's something to consider upgrading as well. It'll have much more of an impact on what you're hearing than an aftermarket cable. But really, if you're looking to significantly "improve" the sound of your HD650 you should simply think about adding another headphone to your stable that has a different tonal signature than the Senn.


----------



## Greed

Thanks for the replies so far, I'm learning a lot from both responses and PMs. Without getting into too much detail can someone explain to me theoretically what the difference is between occ copper cable, occ pure silver cable, and silver plated occ copper cable in terms of sound quality? I understand that this is a highly debatable topic, so I'm just trying to understand all there is to know. Thanks again!


----------



## swmtnbiker

It's basically just a big can of worms. IMO the only measurable things that differentiate cables are resistance and build quality. Copper and silver conduct electricity pretty much the same way.


----------



## Lenni

Quote: 





greed said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I recently bought a pair of *Sennheiser HD 650s* and I was wondering what you guys believe is the best aftermarket cable for them? I want something durable, that doesn't easily become tangled, and that doesn't look like crap. Obviously the most important reason why I made this thread is to know what cable will give my HD 650s new life. Whether it be punchier bass or a larger sound stage, I'd like to know your recommendations. Cost is not really an issue, but I don't want to be paying an arm and a leg for them, as I got my HD 650s for 325USD which is a STEAL imo. I'm still quite new to the audiophile world, but can appreciate the subtle differences when modding audio gear. If I am completely off base for believing that a cable replacement will give me better sound than please educate me! Thanks and Happy Holidays! 
   
  No, you're not off base, at all. amp, source, and cables... all can do wonders to the final sound reaching your ears. absolute wonders. depends on the product. the trick part is to find the good stuff - and expensive doesn't always guarantee (though usually is) good -  it's a mix of research, trial, and luck. websites like this are extremely useful for exchanging information (and empty your wallet), but ultimately one has to try for oneself. my experience is more to do with speaker cables than Headphones, as I've never re-cable a HP for reasons I rather not get into.
   
  the ultimate speaker cables I bought not only are worth every cents I paid for... but it goes beyond cost... I find them to be an essential part to hear what the speakers are really capable of. absolutely essential. I cannot stress that enough. only DEATH can separate me from these cables. it's a fantastic product.
   
  personally, if I was looking for an aftermarket cable, I'd probably get the Toxic's latest Silver Widow litz 25.5AWG (which is likely a knock off of the Piccolino), or maybe the Silver Poison 26AWG, or the Piccolino itself. don't know what Toxic's return policies are, but if it's in your budget, give it try, and if you don't like it, return it.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I used to have Enigma Oracle, Zu Mobius v1 and v2 cables.  All of them sounded better than the stock, music was brighter and faster with tighter bass.  Zu Mobius v2 was the best, vocal was more forward and the headphones didn't sound so dark with it.  The cables responded better to Ray Samuels HR-2 amplifier than Musical Fidelity X-Can v3.  Having said that, I wouldn't have bought those cables if I knew Sennheiser HD800 was coming, however part of this hobby is getting there.


----------



## MattTCG

Lot's of people around here don't believe in after market cables...as you can tell from the responses. It sounds like you really want a new cable. I say get one!! While true, you won't see drastic changes in the signature, you can find a cable that will work for you. I love the super soft and flexible cables like Q audio and Norse. You can get the custom length you want and termination of your choice. And come on, it does look nice!!


----------



## MattTCG

Anyone looking to hear some incredible female vocals on the 650 looking no further. Try, Melody Gardot: My One and Only Thrill. This recording is mastered unbelievably well and this woman's voice comes through in a way that has to be heard to be appreciated.


----------



## Greed

Thanks for all the responses guys, it's hard to decide whether or not I want to drop a couple hundred dollars on a cable when I can save that money and buy some LCD-2s in the new year. I love my HD 650s as an all around can, so I don't mind spending some extra money on them. The information that I have acquired via responses and pms have been most helpful. I'm still deciding and still not sure, I guess what would really change my indecisiveness would be if I could find great sounding and high quality cables for something sub 150$ (just the college kid talking right now). Thanks and Happy Holidays.


----------



## fatcat28037

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Anyone looking to hear some incredible female vocals on the 650 looking no further. Try, Melody Gardot: My One and Only Thrill. This recording is mastered unbelievably well and this woman's voice comes through in a way that has to be heard to be appreciated.


 
  x2 on the Melody Gardot. I'd also like to recommend Rebecca Pidgeon Retrospective on the Chesky label., beautiful voice well recorded and Mastered.


----------



## MattTCG

Sorry...I posted that comment in the wrong thread. Getting a little holiday frazzled I suppose.


----------



## MrTechAgent

LOL


----------



## Spareribs

Personally, I go with the standard popular Cardas cable.


----------



## RubyTiger

I do not hear a lot about the Zu Mobius Mk.II but I really like it. It has a low noise sheathing, aluminum connector body's, with press-sinter Elkonite copper pins, solder-free coldforged pin termination's. It is lighter than the first version, tougher, flexible, less microphonic. Blaa Blaa.. More detail's on the web site.
  
  The bass on my 650's went from wooly to tight and way better definition. I was wondering if the 650's could do better than one note bass..They can, and overall the timbre and texture now sound more natural, with greater resolution over the stock cable. The bass is fast when called for and the high's extend out nicely. I just upgraded my equipment and I hear even more details with this cable. For me, it just sound's like the right cable for the HD650's and I'm satisfied. If I were not then Zu has a 60 day return policy. Oh yeah, it's American made at that.   Web site at Zu Audio for more detail's.


----------



## kerny911

I listen to mainly Metal.

Is there a cable that can meet my needs?


----------



## olegausany

I listen to many music stiles including different kind of metal and really happy with Moon Audio Blue Dragon V3

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kerny911

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## asgiov

Quote: 





matttcg said:


> Sorry...I posted that comment in the wrong thread. Getting a little holiday frazzled I suppose.


 
  ... and im so glad you did.... looked up the album on Google Play... and SAD#$!@$EDA I melted.


----------



## Frihed89

As long as your cables are copper, the only thing you may hear is more/less transparency.  Stay away from silver or a mix.


----------



## nigeljames

For the HD650's it has to be silver, copper would just be more of the same because the stock cable is copper.
   
  When I have my HD650's a few years ago I tried the copper equinox cable and the Moon Audio Silver Dragon Mkii.
  The Equinox made very little difference but the Silver Dragon was a significant improvement.
   
  Toxic cables are excellent in all areas, build quality, sound quality etc and would be my recommendation ( I have 3 myself ) but have a very long wait time of about 20 weeks!!
  Toxic do not have a return policy, unless faulty, but due to the wait times you would esily sell it at near new price.


----------



## svertel

I took a gamble on a set of cyro treated 14gauge copper braided cables with a Furutech TRS plug from ALO Audio.  Very happy with these.  It's a more subtle upgrade than upgrading your DAC or amp but it is noticeably better than stock.


----------



## Gibalok

Im abit discomfortable with stock cable of HD650. I like the smooth and neutral dark sound but sometimes I want to wash my ears and remove fiber.. virtual one
Is it worth to upgeade cable or should I go to another headphones? Im ysing matrix x-sabre + matrix quattro amp


----------



## RubyTiger

Edit:
  
 I can appreciate a bit of criticism. And respect the right's of others to disagree. I have cleaned up this post so not to offend anyone with my colorful metaphors. This thread is for those who seek the 'Best Aftermarket Cable for the HD650' and are looking for opinions from people who have actually heard the cables they suggest. I don't believe there is a best but there are a few like the Toxic Silver Poison and Zu Audio Mobius that sound quite different than the stock cable. And some would say they sound better but to each his own.
  
 To the poster below:
  
 I disagree with John Dunlavy.  He sell's his own line of cables and he's only one in a sea of other's opinion's not my own. Have you heard or spent time with either of the cables above? If you had you might want to spout some cablecilism your own self.


----------



## prot

If you want shorter/longer/prettier cables, many stores do sell reasonably priced ones (e.g. monoprice, bluejeans and pretty much all professional studio equipment vendors.) 

If you want better/different sound, buy a better/different headphone.. or DAC .. or amp.

You can of course join the legion of cable fanatics here (btw I call them Cableciles) who "strongly advise" you to spend $1000 to buy a cable for a $400 headphone.  Believe them and have all the "fun" you want with your own cash or you can listen to John Dunlavy, one of the best acoustics engineers and speaker builders who ever graced the face of the earth: cable nonsense.
I highly recommend you read those two links but since it is quite a lot, here is the short version. Sound differences in cables have 3 possible reasons:

1. Badly built cables. Cables may be too thin, made of cheap aluminium alloys, have flimsy connectors, bad insulation, etc.. also includes cables which contain extra electronics: cheap volume controls, resistors, zoebel networks, misplaced ferrite cores, etc. 

2. Placebo/imagination.  Your ears are far from perfect and your eyes and brain strongly influence what you hear. 

3. Marketing shills (also known as damn liers). For example take this guy above me, he is a completely normal and sincere dude who writes page-long chains of metaphors about cables .. cause that's what normal people do .. go poetic for pages about wire.{/sarcasm}

  P.S.
Pls don't bother answering with more cablecilism, I got better things to do.


----------



## shuanggao

audio-omega said:


> I used to have Enigma Oracle, Zu Mobius v1 and v2 cables.  All of them sounded better than the stock, music was brighter and faster with tighter bass.  Zu Mobius v2 was the best, vocal was more forward and the headphones didn't sound so dark with it.  The cables responded better to Ray Samuels HR-2 amplifier than Musical Fidelity X-Can v3.  Having said that, I wouldn't have bought those cables if I knew Sennheiser HD800 was coming, however part of this hobby is getting there.


 

 Is Zu v2 discontinued now? I cannot find it on their site.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I don't know.  May be !


----------



## Michael T

Stefan Audioart is relaxed and transparent sounding.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

After finding that speaker cables were basically no different (and staying with Nordost Gold Flatline Mk II simply because I cut and terminated them to my needs for a biamped magneplanar set up), I haven't bit on the spendy stuff for my HD600s.  Instead I got a very modest New Fantasia OFC cable of 6' length to meet my desire for a shorter cable than the HD650 ones I had been running on my HD600s.  Works for me


----------



## asymcon

I just received Senns HD414 and the stock cable is terrible (same plugs as HD650). While I tend to be more objectivist in audio, in this case cable could be the culprit of rather mid-range-y sound.
 With whopping 11.5Ohm in resistance and 160pF capacitance over all three terminals, this cable likely measures wrong even in audible range.
  
 Best idea is to design & make your own cables, as you can be sure there's no snake oil anywhere and it's for the best price.
 HD414 will get dual twisted pair Van Damme's 22AWGs with silver core, for total price of 10€.


----------



## sc53

Moon Audio silver Dragon gave new life to my 650s. Any cable from Moon Audio will be well built and will last your lifetime.  I just recently got a pair of Oppo PM-1s and ordered a Norne Solv X cable for them, to use with the balanced input of my Oppo HA-1 amp. I will try this cable with my 650s also, thanks to Norne's "Head Throne" adapter that will allow me to connect the PM-1 cable to the 650s and use the same balanced input on the HA-1. I like to fool around with cables and amps--I am a Cablecile.


----------



## ed0429

Hi guys i live in dubai currently my im using sennHD650 graham slee vitager for amp and fiio x5 2nd gen. Do you know where i could buy good quality cable for my hd650? The stock ones are very long. Of you can suggest and give me an idea on how much for the cables? Thank in advance!


----------



## holden4th

I'm looking at replacing the cables on my HD580s for one simple reason - they are too friggin long. I thought that while I'm doing that I might see if I can get something that might significantly improve the sound but from the tenor of this thread I'd probably be dreaming.

That said, when I put put high quality speaker cable on my Peerless MK1000s a few years ago I (and others) could hear an appreciable difference. But that's for speaker cable which is much thicker and maybe this effects how the electrical signal is transferred. Headphone cables tend to be thin.


----------



## alexl993

Bumping this thread... I'm also looking for cables for my HD650's.  Any new suggestions??


----------



## Sovkiller

Is there anything wrong with the stock? I got the stock from them every time I need to replace cables, for me or firends, they are very good. Sorry to break the news to you, but if you hear any difference is in your imagination, instead of changing the cable try improving the source, amp, or headphones....cables are the least of your problems....usually the main problem in audio is on the transducers, means headphones/speakers...


----------



## Nerol71

I have the HD650's. I upgraded from the stock cable to a  Cardas for about $150 (now priced higher). The difference was subtle but definitely better.  Maybe worth it if you can get them used for cheap. Would not pay the current prices for a new cable for an old model headphones.


----------

